# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Paskal - Hapat e pare per programim ne Paskal

## Young_hacker

Me duhet me patjeter te gjej pascal-in por nuk e di ku shitet ose dawnlodohet. Nuk po gjej as si ta hedh ne diskete nga nje kompiuter tjeter. Ju lutem me ndihmoni

----------


## Pogradecari

http://info.borland.com/devsupport/pascal/
http://www.emsps.com/oldtools/borpasv.htm
http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/pascal.shtml

ndoshta te ndihmojne

----------


## goldenman

Me duhet nje soft per programim ne Paskal?
Ku mund ta gjej ate?
Gjithashtu dhe per kamerat digitale benq si mund te instalohet kur ke formatuar diskun nga Xp ne 2000 profesional?!
Paraprakisht faleminderit!

----------


## edspace

Kërkimi i parë në google nxorri faqen FreePascal.org nga mund të shkarkosh përpiluesin (compiler) për programim në Pascal 7.0

http://www.freepascal.org/sdown.html

----------


## IlirDeda

Fjala Pascal ne boten e DOS -Windows eshte e lidhur me emrin Borland. Borland eshte kompania e cila para me shume se 20 vitesh nxori versionin e pare te Turbo Pascal.
Edhe sot Borland eshte kompania qe mbizoteron ne kete fushe. Nese do te programosh ne gjuhen Pascal ne Windows, programi me i mire eshte Borland Delphi. Nuk di ndonje website nga e cila mund ta besh download, por mbase mund ta gjesh me ndihmen e ndonje shoku. Nese arrin ta mesosh do ngelesh vertet i kenaqur.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Per mendimin tim Pascal eshte nje nga gjuhet me te vjetra te programimit qe mund te perdoren .. te tehm te drejten per mendimin tim ajo gjuhe tani eshte pak a shume jashte mode. Ka te mirat e tij po me ekonomine e sotme edhe me teknologjine e diteve te sotme mund te themi se paskali eshte jo i rehatshem per te punuar pavarsisht se ka shume usera qe e perdorin. Per ata qe nuk e dine kete ndonje gje reth kesaj gjuhe :

Paskal- mori emrin e matematicjenint Blaise Pascal dhe u ndertua ne fillim nga Niklaus Wirth ne vitin 1968 si nje gjuhe mesimore per studentet e informatikes per tu mesuar atyre bazat e hyrjes ne programim. eshte shume e ngjashme me C po me disa ndryshime psh termat e perdorura ne Paskal " " dhe "END" u zevendesuan ne C me "{" dhe "}"  klasifikohet si nje gjuhe e nivelit te larte po ka shume limitacjone ne lidhje per procesimin e komandave. Borland Ka bazuar ne Delphi sistemin e objekteve te orjentimit si shume gjuhe te tjera edhe eshte nje gjuhe qe i afrohet po ajo qe eshte me shume e perafert eshte FORTRAN (FORmula TRANslator).

Sygjeimi im me i mire qe mund te te jap eshte Fillo me gjuhe qe mund te te hyjne en pune ne te ardhmen ... shume mire sa te shpenzosh kohe em Pascal mund te fillosh C edhe gjuhe te tjera.
Ardi
P.S: Cudeitem kur shof qe fakulteti i shkencave natyrore dega informatike ne Universitetin e Tiranes Vazhdon akoma Paskal Si nje nga gjuhet baze per programim

----------


## Gepardi

Nuk eshte me nje nga gjuhet baze ne programim ne FSHN. 
Une jam ne vit te pare FSHN Informatike dhe Pascal Ne mesojme vetem ne vit te pare sa per hyrje. Pervec pascalit zhvillojme dh enje lende te quajtur "Strukture te dhenash' si dhe "Algoritmike"

Ne vit te dyte Fillojme JAVA dhe C++ 

Përsa i përket pyetjes unë kërkova për një të tillë pasi më duhej për në shkolle. më i thjeshti normalisht që është Turbo Pascal versionin 7 të të cilit mund ta marrësh këtu http://www.cgcinc.freeserve.co.uk/pascal/

Gjithashtu gjeta dhe nje program IDE te cilin mund ta marresh ketuË
http://www.bloodshed.net/devpascal.html

----------


## qoska

nuk ka te beje fare se cfare gjuhe perdor ne programin e nje fakulteti, kete e di shume mire nje informaticien i mire, rendesi ka se cfare merr ai qe meson ne kete rast studenti prej programit dhe ajo cka te jep paskali eshte rregullsi ne menyren e shkrimit te kodit si perqendrim variablash ndarjen ne funksione, "strong type variable chacking" te me falni po nuk di tamam versionin ne shqip te kesaj keshtu po e le me mire ne anglisht. 
Une per vete se kam qejf po kjo sdo te thote asgje.
Nje kuriozitet eshte se compilatorret e paskalit perdoren zakonisht deri tani vone per te gjeneruar optimizimet me te mira pasi njihen per shpejtesine dhe optimizimin qe ata i bejne kodit si pasoje e rregullave strikte qe ka.

----------


## DORJANBITI

A mund ndonjeri prej jush te me shpjegoje mire gjuhen e programimit PASKAL?

----------


## Aldo89

Nqs kuton anglisht ndoshta te ndihmone wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal_...ng_language%29

Atu ke dhe nje kurs per te mesuar me shume
Une nuk e kam lexuar por shpresoj te gjesh c'fare kerkon

Respecte
Aldo

----------


## DORJANBITI

Flm aldo me ndihmoi disi, kishte gjera interesante.
Po ndonje liber elektronik rreth Paskalit di edhe ne anglisht.

----------


## lonely_lion

> A mund ndonjeri prej jush te me shpjegoje mire gjuhen e programimit PASKAL?


shiko ketu 

http://www.marcocantu.com/epascal/

way to pass in delphi !

----------


## MoskoSoft

Jam duke kerkuar nje tutorial per turbo pascal; me duhet i plote  qe te kete nga gjerat elementare e deri ne me te veshtirat, si dhe disa ushtrime ne pascal. 
kush mud te me ndihmoje do ja di per shume faleminderit.

----------


## Borix

Hidhi nje sy tutorialit, librit, dhe website te turbo pascal:
* http://www.taoyue.com/tutorials/pascal/
* http://writerguy.users.btopenworld.com/
* http://www.turbo-pascal.com/

Personalisht, te keshilloj t'i hysh C/C++, as mos u merr fare me Pascalin, pavaresisht mitit te famshem qe pascal-i dhe C jane e njejta gjuhe.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> bor edhe nje here shume faleminderit per keto linket.po a kam mundesi qe keto tutoriale te jene ne format pdf ne menyre qe ti shkarkoj direkt se me dial-up qe kam une ketu ne shqiperi nuk ja vlen te futesh gjithmone per te lexuar.gjithashtu doja te dija nese te ndodhet ndonje tutorial ne gjuhen shqipe apo nuk behet fjale per kete.


Edhe faqet e e internetit , mund ti ruash qe ti shikosh kur je offline.

Sa per temen , mua me duhet nje liber , liber per fillestaret koti ne paskal. Dmth gjerat me te thjeshta.

----------


## MoskoSoft

Ditmir Zhuka shprehu ne shqip se nuk te kuptova asgje.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ca nuk kuptove nga postimi me siper?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ja nje artikull me liste koncize te perparesive te paskalit:

http://osnews.com/story.php/18592/Cr...-Pascal-2.2.0/

ndersa ketu mund te shkarkohet dokumentacioni ne forme te PDF

http://www.freepascal.org/docs.var

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Ja nje artikull me liste koncize te perparesive te paskalit:
> 
> http://osnews.com/story.php/18592/Cr...-Pascal-2.2.0/
> 
> ndersa ketu mund te shkarkohet dokumentacioni ne forme te PDF
> 
> http://www.freepascal.org/docs.var


Pra , e paskan gabim ato lart qe thone eshte gjiuhe koti.
Aty te ajo faqja thoshte qe pascal kishte shume perparesi ne krahasim me gjuhet e tjera.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Personalisht e mendoj se eshte tejet i gabuar mendimi se ka gjuhe programuese te "keqija" dhe te "mira". Sipas mendimit tim ka programues te "dobet" dhe programues "efikas". Cdo gjuhe programuese i ka perparesite dhe dobesite e veta, dhe nga kjo rrjedhe se gjuhet e ndryshme programuese jane te pershtatshme per detyra te ndryshme. 

Ja nje analize siperfaqesore e vetive te disa gjuheve te ndryshme programuese dhe arsyes se popularizimit:
1- C gjuha me e afert me assemblerin por ende mjaft e lehte per kuptim. Kodi i shkruar ne C eshte me se lehti te vleresohet ne aspektin e shpejtesise se ekzekutimit si dhe ne konsumimin e memories. Programet e shkruara ne C jane te tipit "waterfall", ose ndryshe "Top-Down". Kjo paraqet veshtiresi ne krijimin e programeve komplekse, per kete arsye eshte krijuar C++ ku eshte futur nocioni i klasave/objekteve. Preferenca ime personale eshte qe nese programi mund te shkruhet me me pak se 10.000 rreshta kodi, te perdori C ndersa ne raste tjera C++.

2- Fortrani dhe Paskali jane gjuhe programuese ne nivel paksa me te larte, mirepo ende i kan disa perparesi, psh nese ke nevoj te besh kalkulime te shumta atehere fortrani eshte shum i pershtatshem. Programet eshte me lehte te shkruhen. Me sa me duket Paskali gjithashtu i perdor klasat/objektet. Nje gje qe me pelqeu ne paskal eshte GUI dizajneri ne nje IDE qe quhet Lazarus dhe qe ishte shum lehte te perdoret ne GNOME/linux.

Te gjitha gjuhet e mesiperme prodhojne "native" kod. Pra me fjale tjera pasi te kryhet kompajlimi dhe linkimi si rezultat e ke nje executable qe ekzekutohet direkt nga sistemi operativ.

3- Java eshte gjuhe programuese e cila i perkrah klasat/objektet ne menyre shum te paster dhe ka nje pavarsi te madhe nga sistemi operativ dhe procesori, por kjo vjen me nje cmim te larte ne kurriz te shpejtesise se ekzekutimit. Gjithashtu java eshte mjaft e pershtashme per perpilimin e programeve te tipeve te ndryshme. Me lehtesi shkruhen programe per manipulim me: baza te shenimeve, grafike si dhe programe te ndara (distributed). 

4- NET grupi i gjuheve eshte nje levizje ne drejtim te ngjajshem me java. Krijimi i programeve ne keto gjuhe (VB, C#) eshte shume i lehte por njelloj si java me cmim te larte ne aspektin e shpejtesise se ekzekutimit. Per dallim nga java keto gjuhe jane ngusht te lidhura me sistemin operativ (i cili duhet te jet i Microsoftit) dhe me NET framework.

Gjuhet nen 3 dhe 4 kur te "kompajlohen" nuk prodhojne native executable, por nje lloj tjeter i cili pastaj ne momentim e ekzekutimit "kompajlohet edhe njehere nga runtime environment (mjedisi ekzekutues?), java ne JRE ndersa vb dhe c# ne NET. 

5- Gjuhet skriptuese (php, ruby, python etj) jane gjuhet me te lehta per krijimin e "programeve", gjegjesisht skriptave te cilat pastaj ndonje program tjeter i ekzekuton (psh apache). Natyrisht shpejtesia e ekzekutimit eshte dukshem me e ngadalshme se te gjitha gjuhet tjera. 

Shpresoj se nuk do te ma shihni per te madhe kete largim nga esence temes, si dhe mos permendjen e gjuheve tjera programuese. Ky klasifikim eshte i thjeshtesuar me qellim qe postimi te jet i shkurter dhe konciz

Si perfundim, edhe pse personalisht nuk e perdori paskal-in, mendoj se nuk eshte ne rregull te quhet gjuhe programuese e "dobet", perkundrazi.

----------

